# Replacing Rear Coil Spring 1970 Lemans



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm replacing my rear coil springs on my 1970 Lemans and I wanted to make sure I understood how this is best done. From what I have been reading the way to do this is...

1. jack up the rear end and put onto jack stands
2. use hydraulic jack to hold the rear end in place.
3. remove the bolts from the rear shocks.
3. drop the rear end by slowly lowering it with hydraulic jack
4. remove the spings once preassure is released from spring

Questions: Will the rear end drop by removing the bolts from shocks or do the control arms or anything else need to be removed for the rear end to drop?

I should not need any spring compression tools correct?

Anything else that I should be aware of?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, that's about it. Should be a piece of cake. Hardest part is getting the shock bolts off.


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

cool thats what I thought. I replaced my shocks about a year ago so they should come off. Should I be able to just take the bottom bolt off the shocks to get the spring out or you think I will have to take the top bolts as well to get the springs out?


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

after replacing one side other side will be hard to get in so jack up 1st side a little so 2nd side drops and new spring will slide in easy couldnt get 2nd side in without doing this


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

kenbaustin said:


> cool thats what I thought. I replaced my shocks about a year ago so they should come off. Should I be able to just take the bottom bolt off the shocks to get the spring out or you think I will have to take the top bolts as well to get the springs out?


Just the bottoms........


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

kenbaustin said:


> I'm replacing my rear coil springs on my 1970 Lemans and I wanted to make sure I understood how this is best done. From what I have been reading the way to do this is...
> 
> 1. jack up the rear end and put onto jack stands
> 2. use hydraulic jack to hold the rear end in place.
> ...


be careful when lowering rear that you dont damage brake hose.


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

Did them last night and they went in easy. I'm doing a rear disc brake conversion and so I thought it would be good to do the springs while I had things apart. Lots of room to negotiate those springs. Thanks again.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*springs and shocks*

Hi,
I have a 68 GTO and will be needing shocks and springs. I want the car to have the stock hight. Car currently has the stock 14 inch rally 11's. What are you guys using for spings and shocks?

Joe


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's another thing you can check off the list, ken.... 

joedee, please start your own thread...... Thanks

68'


----------



## dtat12 (Nov 6, 2020)

recently replaced coil springs in my 69 lemans, the driver side is sitting very low compared to passenger side the springs were both the same, any reason for this? originally the springs were two different sizes on the back just wondering if there was a reason the previous owner would have put two different sized springs in


----------

